# El uso del catalán en Francia



## panjabigator

Se que hay una region en francia donde se habla catalan.  Has oido una de estas personas?  Tiene un acento diferente, quizas con influencia francesa?  Estas personas saben como hablar en frances y catalan, con la misma fluencia de los catalanes espanoles?


----------



## Samaruc

Hola Panjabigator,

Aquí tienes alguna información sobre el catalán en la Cataluña Norte.

Saludos


----------



## chics

Hola Panja,

Esa región está en la frontera de Francia con Cataluña. El catalán, así como el occitano y el provenzal, están casi perdidos en Francia, ya que la política del país siempre ha sido muy centralista. Sin embargo, parece que ahora las nuevas generaciones muestran un nuevo interés por estas lenguas minoritarias.

Tienen acento francés (obvio :-S ). Sobretodo se nota que acuan las palabras en la última sílaba y que pronuncian diferente la "r". Las vocales cerradas las cierran más que nosotros.


----------



## mbarterlarri

Sí, gairebé tothom parla francès pero à Perpinyà si els francesos troben algú qui els parla en català fan un esforç de respondre en català, sobretot els forofos del club de rugby de l'USAP. Es molt maco, al estadi es pot veure la Senyera quand l'USAP juga.


----------



## megane_wang

Hola panjabigator!

Doncs sí, essencialment sona a un català amb accent francès, i també amb peculiaritats lèxiques per la influència del francès i el gascó. 

L'enllaç que t'envia en Samaruc està molt bé. A d'altres fonts jo hi tinc més o menys el mateix.

Ara bé, si vols sentir-ne una mica, aquí tens un enllaç a Ràdio Arrels, que emet des de Perpignan a la Catalunya Nord, íntegrament en català.

Salut !!


----------



## silviafutbol8

Estuve  varias veces por perpinya.
no es una parte de francia que hablen catalan
ni una zona fronteriza donde hablen catalan.

es una region que era un antiguo condado catalan hasta que por causas politica se cedió a francia. el catalan ha ido desapareciendo paulatinamente ya que no estaba reconocido como lengua para aprender en la escuela y se ha transmitido en el entorno familiar. 
en estos casos las ciudades, con su recibimiento de inmigracion, han perdido más esta herencia. 
sin embargo en los pueblos se ha ido manteniendo más. 
Todos saben que era una region catalana y saben que esa es su cultura, pero te dicen que no te hablan catalan porque no les han enseñado, y que 'es una pena'

Otros te hablan al oirte hablar a ti, pero con acento frances, por ejemplo:

Quinà hogà é? per dir quina hora es?

Tambien tienen vocabulario frances, igual que los catalanes de españa hemos incorporado castellanismos. Por ejemplo ellos dicen los números como los franceses. El ochenta y uno no es vuitanta un sino 'quatre vint i un'

Y *dia* es muchas veces *jour*

Nosotros les llamamos la Catalunya Nort. Pues agarraos porque cuando les dices que eres de Barcelona exclaman: *A la Catalunya del sur!*

Porque (etnocentrismo) ellos son los catalanes, nosotros los Catalanes del sur.


Vale la pena escuchar ARRELS se descubren cosas curiosas, lo recomiento a todos.

silvia


----------



## Domtom

panjabigator said:


> Se que hay una region en francia donde se habla catalan. Has oido una de estas personas? Tiene un acento diferente, quizas con influencia francesa? Estas personas saben como hablar en frances y catalan, con la misma fluencia de los catalanes espanoles?


 
Soy español-catalán, mi madre de origen castellano, mi padre de origen catalán. Nací en Mataró y siempre he vivido en la provincia de Barcelona, salvo durante nueve años, en Catalunya Nord (como decimos aquí) o Pirineos Orientales (como dicen en Francia). Es en esta zona donde se habla catalán además de francés.

Los viejos descendientes de los catalanes de cuando lo del Tratado de los Pirineos, hablan catalán, que es un poco diferente del barcelonés por ejemplo; los que están en la edad madura, hablan a medias, por no decir "a tercias" e incluso me atrevo a decir que bastante menos que esto (hablo en general, y por lo que me ha parecido por mi estancia en esta región) y los adolescentes y niños ya ni saben decir "hola" en catalán. Francia es terriblemente centralista, sólo ponen "Perpignan" y "Perpinyà" a la entrada de esta ciudad, y para de contar. Es vergonzoso, y por eso el catalán va a perderse en Francia, mientras que la Cataluña en España es bilingüe incluso la balanza muestra un mayor peso del catalán que del español.

Hay una excepción: *los gitanos hablan todos ellos en catalán, tengan la edad que tengan, lo hablan perfectamente (catalán rosellonés), y la lengua que se hablan entre ellos, es el catalán y no el francés, *aunque, claro, dominan también el francés. Incluso muchos gitanos que habitan en Montpellier y su zona, lo hablan. Así que retiro lo que dije, el catalán no desaparecerá, y ello, gracias a los gitanos. Si un día te encuentras en Perpinyà y no hablas francés, y quieres preguntar por una calle, dirígete en catalán a un gitano.

El francés que hablo yo, lo hablo con un acento parecido al rosellonés, como ellos, por ejemplo tiendo a pronunciar bastante la e muda final (lumièrE) mientras que un parisino, dice "lumièr". En mi opinión, las diferencias léxicas con nuestro catalán no se deben sólo a la diferente variedad, sino que a veces emplean barbarismos, o sea, toman innecesariamente palabras del francés, pues no lo sé seguro, pero para mí que "ayuntamiento" en el catalán de todas partes es "ajuntament", y sin embargo dicen "mairie" (pronunciándolo en francés).

Perdón por el tocho.

Buen año 2007.
-


----------



## Domtom

Domtom said:


> Sóc espanyol català, ma mare és d'origen castellà, mon pare català. Vaig nèixer a Mataró i sempre he viscut a la província de Barcelona, llevat nou anys (1996-2005), a la Catalunya Nord (com diem aquí) o als Pyrénées Orientales (com diuen a França). És a aquesta zona a on es parla català a més a més del francès.
> 
> Els vells descendents dels catalans de l'època de quand el Tractat dels Pirineus, parlen català, que és una mica diferent del que es parla a Barcelona per exemple; els que són adults sense ser avis, el parlen a mitges, i fins-i-tot gosaria dir que molt menys que això (en general), segons la meva impressió a resultes de la meva estada en aquesta regió, i els adolescents i infants ja ni saben dir "hola". França és terriblement centralista, només posen "Perpignan" i "Perpinyà" a l'entrada d'aquesta ciutat, i para de comptar. És vergonyós, i per això el català va en camí de perdre's a França, mentre que la Catalunya que és dins l'Estat Espanyol, és bilingüe, i fins-i-tot el català és més present que el castellà.
> 
> Hi ha una excepció: *els gitanos parlen tots ells en català, tinguin l'edat que tinguin, i a la perfecció (varietat català nord), i la llengua que es parlen entre ells, és el català i no el francès, *encara que, naturalment, dominen també el francès. Inclús molts gitanos que viuen al departament de l'Aude, el parlen. Així que si allà el català no dessapareix, serà gràcies a ells, en part.
> 
> El francès el parlo amb un accent semblant al rossellonès, com ells, per exemple pronuncio més la e muda final que no pas un francès de París. Penso que els catalanoparlants de la C.N. fan servir de vegades barbarismes francesos, sense tenir-hi necessitat, per exemple quand diuen "mairie" (pronuncia, "merí") havent-t'hi la paraula "ajuntament".
> 
> Bon any
> -


----------



## Patriccke

silviafutbol8 said:


> Otros te hablan al oirte hablar a ti, pero con acento frances, por ejemplo:
> 
> Quinà hogà é? per dir quina hora es?
> 
> Y *dia* es muchas veces *jour*
> 
> Nosotros les llamamos la Catalunya Nort. Pues agarraos porque cuando les dices que eres de Barcelona exclaman: *A la Catalunya del sur!*


???

Diem _quina hora és_ i _dia_. Amb un accent ben diferent del del Principat (que anomenem _Catalunya espanyola_) però no pas francés. Aquest accent ja el tenien les generacions més grans que no parlaven francés abans d'anar a l'escola (el català es parlava més abans de la guerra a Perpinyà que ara a Barcelona).

Entenc perfectament que vosaltres el trobeu francés però jo el descriuria més com a intermediari entre occità i català normatiu. El terme "accent francés" l'empraria més bé pels joves que han aprés el català més tard.

Es veritat que en el vocabulari hi ha molts gal.licismes, però també moltes paraules antigues (que només han existit al Rosselló, que s'han perdut al principat o que hi queden com a regionalismes), occitanismes i fins i tot alguns castellanismes (generalment indroduïts al segle XVII). Moltes expressions també venen del francés.

Trets gramaticals més importants:
primeres persones del singular en -i (com en occità): _parli_ (parlo), _parlavi_ (parlava), _parlariï_ (parlaria)
negació formada amb "pas": _tinc pas gana_ (no tinc gana)
formes del pronom "me, te, se, nos..." sempre utilizades al lloc de "em, et, es, ens...", i col.locades com en francés: _és massa tard per hi anar_ (per anar-hi)
inexistència del passat perfet (sempre utilitzem el passat perifràstic)
present del verb ésser: _sun, ets, és, sem, seu, són_
auxiliari ésser pels verbs d'estat, de moviment...: sun anat (he anat)
Algunes diferències de pronunciació:
O tancades pronunciades U (_pronunciació_ = [pronunciaciú], _tot_ = [tut], _calor_ = [calú], _por_ = [pou])
la N del plural dels mots terminats amb vocal tónica es muda (_catalans_ = [catalàz], _cançons_ = [cançúz])
la A final (i la E al plural) dels mots esdrúixols es muda (_diferència_ = [diferenci], _història_ = [histori], _históries_ = [historis])
pèrdua de la X o la G en moltes paraules terminades amb -ig, -ix... (_vaig_ = [vaï], _mateix_ = [mateï])
_car_ = [cart], _ahir_ = [ahirt], _també_ = [tabé], _ningú_ = [ningús] (més sovint _dingús_, pronunciat [dingús], _aigua_ = [aiga], _germà_ = [girmà]...
*Ops, perdó, no havia vist l'enllaç de Samaruc, molt més complert que el que he escrit!*


----------



## Rada

¿En qué pueblos o ciudades predomina aún el catalán en Rosellón?


----------



## chics

Hola Patriccke (i a tooots)!
Estic molt contenta de tenir algú del Rosselló en aquest fòrum!!! Poc a poc anirem tenint companys de tot arreu... 
Acabo de llegir aquesta afirmació i necessito que me la confirmis, perquè no m'ho puc creure! 


> Por ejemplo ellos dicen los números como los franceses. El ochenta y uno no es vuitanta un sino 'quatre vint i un'.


 
Salut!


----------



## mbarterlarri

Estic ompletament d'acord amb en Patrickke, en comptes de dir que el català de Perpinyà us sembla massa "francés", heu de demanar-vos si potser el que passa no es el contrari: que el català d'Espanya ha esdevingut massa "espanyol".
Heu empruntat tant de paraulaes del castellà que sembla que el català de Barcelona ha perdut part de la seva identitat. He sentit paraules castellanes que es fan servir al català de Barcelona, per exemple alguns diuen "curar" quan hi ha la paraula catalana "guarir".

Això es un reflex del que passa a hores d'ara: si el català continua a empruntar més i més paraules castellanes en un futur no gaire llunyà podria desaparèixer (de fet ja ha desaparegut en molt llocs).

Per això cal utilitzar les paraules catalanes que s'assemblin el menys possible al castellà. El "catañol" es un dels perils mes greus per al català.


----------



## Rada

Reitero la pregunta, ¿en qué ciudades del Rosellón aún se habla con frecuencia el catalán? ¿Prada del Conflent, Vallespir?


----------



## panjabigator

Hola Rada,

Buscando en Wikipedia, encontré lo siguiente, que no desafortunadamente no te ayuda directamente con tu pregunta, pero indica qué edades de la población lo habla.  


> El real decreto francés de Luis XIV del 2 de abril del 1700, con fecha de aplicación de 1 de mayo del mismo año, prohibió el uso de la lengua catalana en documentos oficiales, notariales y de otro tipo, bajo pena de invalidar el contenido. Desde entonces, el francés continúa siendo la única lengua oficial, y la única que se utiliza en la enseñanza pública.
> Los últimos datos sociolingüísticos de los que dispone la Generalidad de Cataluña [1] (2004) reflejan que el francés es la lengua mayoritaria en el Rosellón, con una presencia minoritaria del catalán. Habitualmente habla francés el 92% de la población, catalán el 3,5%, ambos idiomas un 1% y el 3,5% habla otras lenguas.
> En cuanto a usos lingüísticos en diversos ámbitos cabe señalar que el 80,5% de los nacidos en el Rosellón hablan únicamente francés en el ámbito familiar en contraposición con un 17,3% en el que el catalán está presente. Además, el ámbito del uso del catalán se reduce cada vez más en las nuevas generaciones y en los inmigrantes. El 40,6% de los abuelos nacidos en el Rosellón hablan en catalán con su pareja, un 9,2% usan catalán y francés, un 12,0% usa el castellano y un 27,2% el francés. En cambio sólo en un 6,3% de los estudiantes del Rosellón hablan en catalán entre ellos y un 0,5% lo hace cuando va al médico. Sin embargo, la conciencia lingüística no ha disminuido y un 62'9% de los habitantes del Rosellón cree que los niños deberían aprender catalán.


Mbarterlarri, vaig trobar al diccionari català que existeix les dues paraules que menciones, curar i guarir.  Guarir també apareix al RAE.  Hi ha una raó perquè curar et sembla menys catalana que guarir?


----------

